# The Quest for the Perfect Poop



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

At last! We have achieved the perfect poop! No body breathe, move, or blink! I don't wanna jinx it! 

I recently took Juno completely off her crappy Pedigree food and put her on a half raw/half higher quality kibble diet. 

And for the past three days she has been producing perfect - non smelly - and thankfully not so frequent - little hard poops in the garden. I honestly don't know how people carry on feeding their dogs kibble that makes them stink and have to go poo a hundred times a day. Having Juno be like that for the few weeks she was on the crap kibble made me crazy!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

haha. Your post made me giggle.

Congrats on the prefect poop.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Nothing better!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Must be nice. Juno is so cute. I'm going to be starting that quest myself now.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hooray for good poop!

Seriously, it's comical how often we talk about dog poop in my house!


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Courtney said:


> Hooray for good poop!
> 
> Seriously, it's comical how often we talk about dog poop in my house!


I know, right? It's funny cuz when my two little boys were babies, my poop obsession began. "Is that normal? Is it too much? Is it too little? That colour is wrong!" etc, etc....And now I'm exactly the same with my pup.

Still, it's good to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Just last night my husband took ours out for his last potty break of the night & said "he pooped and YES it was normal"! lol

It's good to keep an eye out tho, it's a early indicator of several health related issues.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, I've been in poop nirvana for a while now.
It's a great feeling.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I never thought that poop would be part of our vocabulary!

At the risk of sounding indelicate, what makes poop smell?


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Cheerful1 said:


> I never thought that poop would be part of our vocabulary!
> 
> At the risk of sounding indelicate, what makes poop smell?


Bacteria I think....and in Juno's case, Pedigree Puppy Chow. lol!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Curious to know what kibble you are feeding to the dogs with good poop? yes I'm poop obsessed.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

chelle said:


> Curious to know what kibble you are feeding to the dogs with good poop? yes I'm poop obsessed.


Mine is fed Bravo raw w/ a rotation of Acana grainfree kibble.

Not that any poop smells good :crazy: but it does not have this strong odor (no, I don't bend down to smell it lol) he has small piles that are super easy to clean up, nice & firm!


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Preachin' to the choir, sweetie. I have told several friends about BARF and those who have tried it are converts. For several years I looked at dogs kind of like watermelons: I love them, but I just wish they could make one without those annoying seeds. Well, hello seedless watermelon, and hello cute-little-poops dog!


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

chelle said:


> Curious to know what kibble you are feeding to the dogs with good poop? yes I'm poop obsessed.


Last week, I started feeding her Select Gold Junior Maxi. It's not the highest quality kibble in the world, but it's doing the trick (I actually bought it thinking I was buying Solid Gold and didn't realise my mistake till I'd gotten home. As it turns out, Solid Gold Dog food doesn't even exist in Ireland.) Anyway, Her poos firmed up literally overnight. 

Then this week, I started giving her one meal of raw. Her cute little poops have been perfect ever since. I was sorely tempted to take a picture to show them off, but I didn't. 

Some people carry pictures of their kids in the wallet. I carry pictures of my puppy's poo. haha - kidding.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay so this thread made me smile My pup is 4 months old and of course when they are younger their poop isn't the best, but that didn't stop me in my search for firm poop. The people in my household are tired of getting phone calls from me in the middle of the day just to find out if the poop was good. I have her on puppy food, but my other two dogs are on adult food--same brand. Of course the puppy would rather have the big dog food, so if she gets into it, my quest for firm poop starts all over again... Since the dog food is a very high quality I might just switch her over to the adult, so her poop stays firm and minimal. She poops quite often with the puppy food and in my opinion not gaining enough weight. I did this with my golden and he did fine...oh what we do for the sake of firm poop


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I didnt understand this until Daisy had pancreatitis. I would call home and demand an analysis of her poop. Started feeding blue buffalo less poop,no runny stuff .Unfortunately if its raining she opts to do it on our back deck.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Unfortunately if its raining she opts to do it on our back deck.


Oh my word, tell me about it. It tends to rain here quite a bit and Juno hates going out in it and stepping on the wet grass, so she tries to get away with doing her business on the concrete path instead. I guess she's a Fair Weather Dog. haha


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Rua said:


> Oh my word, tell me about it. It tends to rain here quite a bit and Juno hates going out in it and stepping on the wet grass, so she tries to get away with doing her business on the concrete path instead. I guess she's a Fair Weather Dog. haha


that is definitely Daisy


----------



## zorroGSD (Jan 24, 2012)

Rua said:


> Last week, I started feeding her Select Gold Junior Maxi. It's not the highest quality kibble in the world, but it's doing the trick (I actually bought it thinking I was buying Solid Gold and didn't realise my mistake till I'd gotten home. As it turns out, Solid Gold Dog food doesn't even exist in Ireland.) Anyway, Her poos firmed up literally overnight.
> 
> Then this week, I started giving her one meal of raw. Her cute little poops have been perfect ever since. I was sorely tempted to take a picture to show them off, but I didn't.
> 
> Some people carry pictures of their kids in the wallet. I carry pictures of my puppy's poo. haha - kidding.


Hi...I am soo happy I came across this thread as I am currently freaking out about my boy's poos..Zorro is now 3mnths old and we got him the breeder had him on Purina pro plan and his poos were smelly and semi solid. We then tried switching him to Orijen and he had diarrhea.Poos were runny.Finally we are settled with Acana Wild Prairie grain free.His poos are better but not yet firm. They will start with a firm one then a soft one and end with little runny droppings.Is this normal? I want to move him to Half raw/half kibble soon..but dont know how soon to start. What raw food are u giving?


----------



## Jjgibbs (Feb 1, 2012)

zorroGSD said:


> Hi...I am soo happy I came across this thread as I am currently freaking out about my boy's poos..Zorro is now 3mnths old and we got him the breeder had him on Purina pro plan and his poos were smelly and semi solid. We then tried switching him to Orijen and he had diarrhea.Poos were runny.Finally we are settled with Acana Wild Prairie grain free.His poos are better but not yet firm. They will start with a firm one then a soft one and end with little runny droppings.Is this normal? I want to move him to Half raw/half kibble soon..but dont know how soon to start. What raw food are u giving?


 
If you find an answer to your question, please share!!  I am not even sure about the raw food in this thread... :-/ Sad I know but I want firm poo too lol.. ;-)


----------

